# Vacationing in Bangkok for 2 months, need housing advice!



## Nomad25 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello Guys & Gals,

I am looking to do an extended vacation with a tourist visa for 60 days and wanted to know the best way for me to find housing for about $300-400 USD/month, or 10,000 - 12,800 THB/month.

I would like to be near Sukhumvit Road. I am a 29 year old male so would like to be near the city. Doesn't have to be on the road, don't mind being off the main road just as long as there is decent transportation options.

Does this seem possible? Do apartments even offer short term 2 month leases?

Any websites I can start my search with?

Any help is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Lostinisaan (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd check if Nana hotel will make you a good deal to stay there. A great location, swimming pool and fantastic breakfast.

It's not high season, so nothing is impossible. Good luck.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you looking in Bangkok? (There are several Sukhumvit Roads in Thailand.)

Nana is a horrible area unless you want to hang out in bars with Thai prostitutes and ladyboys all day and night.

Further down Sukhumvit Road is better... there are some nice serviced apartments around Sukhumvit soi 20/22 and you should be able to get a decent deal.

The best thing about the Sukhumvit area is that you're never more than a few minutes away from the Skytrain, or a 7-11.


----------



## Oneman (Aug 23, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Nana is a horrible area unless you want to hang out in bars with Thai prostitutes and ladyboys all day and night.


I second that opinion -- Nana is a terrible slum.
Nana = Sukhumvit #4.

Around Sukhumvit #20+ is much better, but past Sukhumvit 24 (Emporium) it changes to "Little Japan" (Whites are tolerated in that area, but just barely. I used to live nearby).

Yes, many apartments offer short-term leases. Two months is easily found. Two weeks, two days, even two hours -- it's all available in Bangkok.

As for web sites to start your search: Don't do that.
Anything on the web will be twice the price as if you simply go in person.
And the nicer apartments -- in every price range -- never appear on the web at all.
What's on the web are the "dregs" that haven't been rented.

In the area of Sukhumvit 20-24 there are thousands of apartment units and many vacancies at all times of year.
Simply walk around, and when you see an attractive building, walk in and ask.
In that area of Bangkok, there will be somebody who understands enough English to be of some help to you. 


Best regards, 

-- Oneman
Bangkok
.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

I rented a really nice condo in December last year for a month, right off Sukhumvit Soi 11, (the other side of the road is Soi 22, so the numbering is not logical) about 10 mins stroll to the Phom Phrong BTS and Emporium. Fully furnished, serviced, two flatscreens, a bathroom for days, huge balcony great views, washing machine, yadda yadda, find something like this on Air BnB there are hundreds for every budget. Onemans advice is solid too, but since you are likely to be needing the place locked in before your arrival, you'll have to use the web, or book a cheap two night hotel stay then do as he suggests on arrival, you could get a bargain price, but the quality is likely to be the same either way, it's not high season, and BKK is suffering a visitor decline anyway right now...


----------



## dingobingo (May 11, 2014)

I had a really difficult time finding short term accomm in BKK. I had to go with Airbnb in the end - 25k per month! I imagine there are a lot of cheaper places nearby, but I work fulltime and I imagine it would be really hit and miss trying to find something. Plus the risk is if you don't find something, you're going to be stuck at a hotel which will be many times more what you were planning to pay.

I found it a real headache, glad I'm in somewhere now and 25k seems reasonable for a large studio on soi 13 if you compare it to hotel studios.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

dingobingo said:


> I had a really difficult time finding short term accomm in BKK. I had to go with Airbnb in the end - 25k per month! I imagine there are a lot of cheaper places nearby, but I work fulltime and I imagine it would be really hit and miss trying to find something. Plus the risk is if you don't find something, you're going to be stuck at a hotel which will be many times more what you were planning to pay.
> 
> I found it a real headache, glad I'm in somewhere now and 25k seems reasonable for a large studio on soi 13 if you compare it to hotel studios.


It's high for someone like me, currently between 'homes' and paying THB10,000 plus power and optional cleaning THB 500 a pop, and they barely look at the room, it was grubby when i checked in and I know they charged the outgoing mug a thb 500 cleaning fee! (grr!) that's in CNX, but if you are happy, you are in the heart of the farang action in BKK and its temporary, and you have a steady western income, and it's all inclusive, then it is still a far better deal than a hotel suite of comparable facility.


----------



## wellcome (Jan 21, 2015)

you can simply book the cheap hotel for one week first and then once you arrive there you find service apartment or local apartment near the Sukhumvit area. It pretty easy to find one and you can at least visit the room before you decide to take it or not


----------

